# Looking for Red Theme



## Yacdogg (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm on Tweaked 3.1, I currently have transparent ICS as theme. also tried the one that is green (forgot what its called) are there any red themes that I could use ? (would go good with my christmas wallpaper and icons


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

I see a red jellybean in tweaktools...


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

there are two red themes on tweak tools. the red jellybean jihad is talking about is what I'm running right now, its sexy


----------



## Yacdogg (Jul 27, 2012)

I found it, thank you (didn't notice there was another page).p2kmafia, jellybean red it pretty sexy


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yacdogg said:


> I found it, thank you (didn't notice there was another page).p2kmafia, jellybean red it pretty sexy


you can preview and download them all here:
http://www.tonsit.com/tweaktools/Themes/


----------

